# question on video?



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

i was wondering whut people prefer. do you prefer a in-dash dvd/screen unit or do you like a dvd unit in the dash and monitors in the sunvisors. im thinking about going the second route. does anyone know good places online to buy the sunvisor screens? 


another ? people with 2000-2003 maximas, is there speakers differences within those 4 years. are the speakers only in the doors or on the back deck too? 

thanks in advance

-billy


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

IMO go with the in dash. i have one in dash now and i like it very much. the visor screens attract too much attention from the police here


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like the idea of sunvisors (jus don't drive with them on). IMO, it's much better than the single screen in the middle. If you're into watchin movies in ur car or playin video games, it's much more comfortable to look at the sun visor than the center console. Another advantage is that everyone gets their own screen. Ever watch 2 guys starin at a single 6" screen tryin to play GT3? It's funny as hell. Last advantage of the night: it's ALWAYS out of the way. Not blockin the AC knobs/processor/in dash cd-dvd player.

Oooo, I had a cool idea too (for rich people) get urself 2 PS2's hook one to each screen and when u play 2/4 player, u can do an i-link battle. Oh man, that would be so cool.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

but then you would need 2 of each game


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *but then you would need 2 of each game  *


 like I said, it's a mod for the rich. (or can we say DVD+R?)

I still think that would be badass.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it would be pretty cool, it would also be nice if you could put in a switch so all the video monitors ran off of one of the ps2's as well, that way you could watch movies, etc.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Try e-bay, they sell those visors there for around $100-200 each. They look cool as hell, but i wonder about the quaility of the product. Also, I think they're a pain in the ass, go with the indash screen


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

guys i dont know where you check but the visor monitors are the cheap way to get tv's in your ride you can get monitors, power converter, and line drivers for $500 bucks or less a in dash is gonna cost ya at least $800-2000 depending on equipment


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I still think visor ones are better. They're jus in a better location. Having an in-dash TV is like setting up an awesome home theater but putting the moniter to the extreme right or left of everyone so they all have to sit in an uncomfortable position while desperately trying to make out the picture on the screen.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

seryusly go with what your budgett wil afford. everyone has different opinions. and what good other than show would tv's be if you couldnt use them while riding. i know a in dash is illegal but it sits alot lower in my car than a visor monitor so the cops dont notice it as much. also if you do decide to go with the visor monitors i have seen some universal visors that you can buy for about $300 bucks that is all built into one nice piece


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

seryusly said:


> *i was wondering whut people prefer. do you prefer a in-dash dvd/screen unit or do you like a dvd unit in the dash and monitors in the sunvisors. im thinking about going the second route. does anyone know good places online to buy the sunvisor screens?
> 
> 
> another ? people with 2000-2003 maximas, is there speakers differences within those 4 years. are the speakers only in the doors or on the back deck too?
> ...


 sunvisor screen


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh man. See, that is stylish.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

thanks jay that is the exact visors i was talking about and that is a good price on them as well. just check the specs on them because they are universal visors. a friend of mine ordered them for a new jetta and when put in they didnt match the roof contours


----------



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

thank you for all of you posts. i like the universal visor idea. is it really hard to get monitors put into the stock visors? im definitely going with the visors and ill only use them when im stopped.


----------



## makaveli22 (Jan 10, 2003)

just get both


----------

